# So I bought some 100 Spoke Stamped Daytons and Now I cant get them On my



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Someone which I will not name((((( thats on here))))) told me I wouldnt have to do shit to a 2000 Lincoln Towncar if I wanna put 14x7's on it.............fucker!!!!!and I just mounted some new WW hankooks...... Is there any other way than the 90's spindle swap to get these Daytons on this bitch????I dont wanna grind shit either....any help will be appreciated......I just put the wheel against the towncar to see how it looks....


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fords ain't meant to lowride sorry to say


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fords ain't meant to lowride sorry to say


thanks for the help...........


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*SORRY HOMIE... BEST GET THAT GRINDER OUT AND GRIND AWAY. 


I RECOMMEND BUYING A DUST MASK, SAFETY GLASSES AND SOME SPACERS FROM THE AUTO PARTS WHILE YOU'RE AT IT...... :nicoderm:*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

is it bottoming out on the caliper?? have you tried spacing the wheels out with spacers?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*FRONT SUSPENSION FROM A 96-98 WILL WORK WITH NO ADJUSTMENTS FOR THOSE 14X7'S...*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Do it right and do the spindel swap, spacers look stupid.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Do it right and do the spindel swap, spacers look stupid.









...I'm a spacer holmes.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *FRONT SUSPENSION FROM A 96-98 WILL WORK WITH NO ADJUSTMENTS FOR THOSE 14X7'S...*


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao::rofl:


MAKIN MONEY said:


> fords ain't meant to lowride sorry to say


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so front caliper size is different from 98-02 years???


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> so front caliper size is different from 98-02 years???


From 98-06 they are 13 inch rotors with dual piston calipers. You have to grind and space to put 14's on them.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

DanielDucati said:


> Someone which I will not name((((( thats on here))))) told me I wouldnt have to do shit to a 2000 Lincoln Towncar if I wanna put 14x7's on it.............fucker!!!!!and I just mounted some new WW hankooks...... Is there any other way than the 90's spindle swap to get these Daytons on this bitch????I dont wanna grind shit either....any help will be appreciated......I just put the wheel against the towncar to see how it looks....


I got that same cheapo jack...:happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

yetti said:


> From 98-06 they are 13 inch rotors with dual piston calipers. You have to grind and space to put 14's on them.[/QUOTE
> 
> HE HAS SPOKEN:inout:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> yetti said:
> 
> 
> > From 98-06 they are 13 inch rotors with dual piston calipers. You have to grind and space to put 14's on them.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> From 98-06 they are 13 inch rotors with dual piston calipers. You have to grind and space to put 14's on them.


im saying, dude suggested 96-98 swap.....but 98 and up is the same?? when i had my 98 i swapped everything, uppers too, from a 1990.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> im saying, dude suggested 96-98 swap.....but 98 and up is the same?? when i had my 98 i swapped everything, uppers too, from a 1990.


93-97 is the easiest swap. You can keep the abs sensors so the dash light doesn't come on.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> 93-97 is the easiest swap. You can keep the abs sensors so the dash light doesn't come on.


x2, but i did a 1990 swap cuz i wanted the "a arm" look....but what years are that, like 70 something to 1990? lol


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

my 2000 took...a 1/4 inch spacer and 2 1/8 washers per lug and a shit load of grinding, NOT SAFE AT ALL!!!!!! so i went ahead and just did the spindle swap.....


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fords ain't meant to lowride sorry to say


HATER ALERT UP IN HERE.....:roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> x2, but i did a 1990 swap cuz i wanted the "a arm" look....but what years are that, like 70 something to 1990? lol


That style is from 79-90. I would use those over the balljoint extenders any day. Stronger and safer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

swap it out and do it right. 13x7, danks, chrome. no rub, no grind, nothing. in 07


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Heres a club member's lincoln with 175-70 r14s on 14x7 chinas. 

I installed the wheels myself expecting to grind. But they fit without a problem...















*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lone star said:


> swap it out and do it right. 13x7, danks, chrome. no rub, no grind, nothing. in 07


*that looks sexy! :fool2:*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Heres a club member's lincoln with 175-70 r14s on 14x7 chinas.
> 
> I installed the wheels myself expecting to grind. But they fit without a problem...
> 
> ...



thats a 95-97 correct me if im wrong, different from 98 - 02....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lone star said:


> thats a 95-97 correct me if im wrong, different from 98 - 02....


*hmm.. honestly i dont know i think its a 96 tho..? But yes different than the '00 he has. 

I was just shedding some light on the fact that he may just be able to swapp just the rotors and calipers up front instead of the complete a arms and spindles.. just a thought. Correct me if im wrong...*


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fords ain't meant to lowride sorry to say


TROOF!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that sounds right to me...alot of 95-97 linc ride on 14s....so i dont see why that wont work..??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I guess Im heading out to a wrecking yard tommorrow morning and picking up a set of 92'TC spindles,calipers and rotors......Dont wanna deal with spacers or grinding shit......might sell the 14x7's and just get some 13x7's....


lone star said:


> swap it out and do it right. 13x7, danks, chrome. no rub, no grind, nothing. in 07


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DanielDucati said:


> I guess Im heading out to a wrecking yard tommorrow morning and picking up a set of 92'TC spindles,calipers and rotors......Dont wanna deal with spacers or grinding shit......might sell the 14x7's and just get some 13x7's....


my 98 rode pretty dam good on 13s for a lifted car. im not sure on the ball joints. i dont remember honestly. but there are folks on here in the towncar topic who know it from front to back. ive rode and driven a 98-02 on 14s and it does ride better than 13s....but just depends on the look you are going for., cant be 13 imo



















shoulda never sold it :banghead:


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

DanielDucati said:


> I guess Im heading out to a wrecking yard tommorrow morning and picking up a set of 92'TC spindles,calipers and rotors......Dont wanna deal with spacers or grinding shit......might sell the 14x7's and just get some 13x7's....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/150867-98-thru-02-towncar-spindle-swap.html

Everything you need to know there. Fuck grinding.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

lone star said:


> my 98 rode pretty dam good on 13s for a lifted car. im not sure on the ball joints. i dont remember honestly. but there are folks on here in the towncar topic who know it from front to back. ive rode and driven a 98-02 on 14s and it does ride better than 13s....but just depends on the look you are going for., cant be 13 imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 that chit is clean!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

juicemen said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/150867-98-thru-02-towncar-spindle-swap.html
> 
> Everything you need to know there. Fuck grinding.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I Ended up doing the spindle swap,took me about 2 hours to do...........gonna juice it next..:thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

That's what you get for running 14's


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fords ain't meant to lowride sorry to say


Fuck off!!!!



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *FRONT SUSPENSION FROM A 96-98 WILL WORK WITH NO ADJUSTMENTS FOR THOSE 14X7'S...*


as the great Yetti said 98-06 are all the same. Take his advice its rare to even see him when its not a grainy photo let a lone get advise from him.


----------



## LuisitoFromTheBarrio (Oct 13, 2016)

DanielDucati Hey man i am facing the same thing here but mine is a 1999. What year exactly did you switched out for. Give me some knowledge. ​


----------

